# What did you name your rival in HG/SS?



## Nic (Mar 16, 2010)

Mine is Koji.  Yours?


----------



## Yokie (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't have the game...


----------



## Hiro (Mar 16, 2010)

Still waiting for it to come out here >-<

And i didn't know that you can name the rival O:


----------



## Yokie (Mar 16, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Still waiting for it to come out here >-<
> 
> And i didn't know that you can name the rival O:


You can do that in every Pok


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 16, 2010)

@ Roger and Yeohkei:Why post if you don't even have the game?

I named my rival Silver.


----------



## Yokie (Mar 16, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> @ Roger and Yeohkei:Why post if you don't even have the game?
> 
> I named my rival Silver.


Dunno, it's been so many HG/SS topics and we have to wait for so long and I got jealous, idk.


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 16, 2010)

Anden


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll be naming mine Silver.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll probably name him Silver or Ian.


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 16, 2010)

Niko or Nikolai don't know.


----------



## David (Mar 16, 2010)

Ted


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 16, 2010)

Gamma

Out of sheer randomness. Naming my pokemon Greek Letters.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 16, 2010)

My best friend made me name him Corey, after himself. =P


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 16, 2010)

Plan to name him in SS "Steve", after my little brother, in HG, maybe "Steve" again.


----------



## Nixie (Mar 16, 2010)

Even though I'll never get it, I'd want to name it... Aaron! >


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver.


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 16, 2010)

I named myself Nick and my rival Silver.
I should have named myself Gold O:


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 16, 2010)

When I get it, I will name myself Silver and my rival Gold.

inb4rantabouthowthatiswrong


----------



## David (Mar 16, 2010)

jared


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> jared


I thought "POKEMANZ IS 4 BBYS"

Hmph.


----------



## David (Mar 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its for elementary school students


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 16, 2010)

Kolton after a friend.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 16, 2010)

Silver


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 16, 2010)

Mine will be probably Chiaki


----------



## Wish (Mar 16, 2010)

Red


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 16, 2010)

If I get it, I'll name him "Douche".


----------



## Nic (Mar 16, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then...  WHY IN THE HELL DID YOU GET IT?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 16, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't. He's trying to be funny.


----------



## Nic (Mar 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sorry for the misread.  I'm like doing two things at the same time.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't have the game yet. It's killin, me, man!

But I'll probably name him something incredibly mature like "A--hat" or "Dumbhead' >3


----------



## gerardo781 (Mar 16, 2010)

Bob.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 17, 2010)

Silver, of course.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 17, 2010)

Seymour Buttz


----------



## OJ. (Mar 17, 2010)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Mine is Koji.  Yours?


That was my cat's name.

I named it Luke.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Seymour Buttz


I love it! 
Hugh Jass.


----------



## David (Mar 17, 2010)

jacob


----------

